# Honeypei Cockapoos



## Pebblepip (Sep 21, 2016)

As mentioned in a previous post, I have had to start my search for a puppy again. 
I have emailed to be informed of future litters from a breeder near Canterbury, Kent UK, called Honeypei. I see from a search on this forum that there are a few people who have bought their Cockapoo pups from there a while ago, and wondered if anyone still on here could share their experience of buying a puppy from this breeder?

It all looks good, but I'm super cautious now after our previous upsetting experience of bringing home our puppy (Not from Honeypei) and having to return it the same day on our vet's recommendation. Not an experience I want to repeat! 
If anyone has any knowledge of this breeder and/or photos of their dogs from there, I'd really appreciate you sharing.
They have a litter due in November, but apparently there is already a full waiting list for them, is anyone on that?
Many thanks in advance if anyone can help.


----------

